# Baits from river saugeyes



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Does anyone know a good saugeye bait for river fishing?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

twitertails are always good, I prefer white. I have also caught a few on tubes while fishing for smallies.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Most guys use minnows.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I usually use shad raps. Twistertails and sassy shads are really good. I have caught some on nightcrawlers too.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends, from a boat or off the bank. Those heddon sonars...blade baits, can be killers from a boat along the lock walls of a dam. 
Off the bank, stick with jigs, the lightest you can get away with for conditions. Color will vary, funny there, you swouldn't think it would make a real difference, but flakes, etc. come into play.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

We wade by a dam seen people catch some. They arent the biggest in the GMR near the dam some guy caught a 7pounder.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

husky jerks


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Husky Jerks, Rouges, Long A's, Reef Runners to name a few. I used to only use jigs but in the last 4 years i dont even take em with me. And fishing on the spots we fish on ill out fish guys in other boats thrownin jigs!


----------

